# Char-broil Silver Smoker modsw



## lifesaver_37887 (May 7, 2006)

Hey everyone, I have a new Char-broil Silver Smoker. Is there any mods I need to make?
Thanks;
Shane


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 7, 2006)

Shane,
      You've come to the right place for info on mods. Go to the lower left side of this screen and type in "Charbroil Modifications" and hit search. Then scroll down that screen (Charcoal Smokers) to a post entitled "Char-Griller Smoking Pro 830 with side fire box." Mods are discussed here. I know there are several other posts on the subject so look around and I think you will be able to find what you need. And by the way, I did the mod using the baffle, tuning plates and extending the chimney and it made all the difference in the world to my Charbroil Silver Smoker. It's now a pleasure to use.


----------



## lifesaver_37887 (May 7, 2006)

bwsmith_2000,
 Thank for the info. I realy appreciate it.  :D


----------

